# Peux-t-on acheter sans risque un G5 ?



## Thierry GEFARD (23 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'envisage d'acheter un PowerMac G5 bi-pro à 2 Ghz avec 1 Go de Ram apple.
J'ai lu que des problèmes existaient : écran noir, plantages, problème sur carte mère, etc.

Est-ce une généralité ou bien quelques cas isolés regroupés sur des forums ? Puis-je me lancer ou bien faut-il attendre ?

merci aux utilisateurs de me rassurer (si possible).


----------



## naas (23 Septembre 2004)

si tu regarde QUE les forums tu peux te faire peur vu que les gens ne postent (en general) que pour des problèmes , donc oui tu peux foncer, par contre tu es sûr de vouloir acheter la ram chez apple ?  c'est cher chez eux


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un bipro 2x2Ghz depuis bientôt 1 an. Le seul problème que j'ai eu (et pour lequel je n'ai pas d'explication), c'est qu'il est arrivé à plusieurs reprises (mais rarement quand même) qu'il ne voit pas son lecteur interne superdrive. Je redémarre et c'est bon. Je n'ai pas approfondi, je pense qu'il y a un petit pb hard genre connecteur mal enfiché mais vu la rareté pour l'instant de la chose, je ne me suis pas pris la tête.

 Sinon, jamais vu un kernel panic et un seul gel d'interface m'obligeant à redémarrer en 1 an (c'est tout récent d'ailleurs : la semaine dernière). Bon, si toutes les bécanes à problème marchent comme ça, je suis prêt à en acheter d'autres. C'est une excellente machine de mon point de vue et je n'ai encore jamais réussi à la ralentir.

 De toutes façons, tu peux toujours avoir des pbs avec une machine donnée (une voiture, une télé, un ordi). La difficulté est d'évaluer le risque statistique. C'est sûr qu'on entend toujours plus parler des trains qui arrivent en retard que de ceux qui arrivent à l'heure.


----------



## TNK (23 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> donc oui tu peux foncer


Moi j'hésite toujours
Je sais bien que les forums "concentrent" les problèmes, mais leur lecture semble montrer les "mêmes" problèmes chez bon nombre d'utilisateurs. Quand les mêmes problèmes (freeze, impossibilité de sortir de veille, kernel panic) apparaissent chez différents utilisateurs, cela ne donne pas confiance.


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'hésite toujours
> Je sais bien que les forums "concentrent" les problèmes, mais leur lecture semble montrer les "mêmes" problèmes chez bon nombre d'utilisateurs. Quand les mêmes problèmes (freeze, impossibilité de sortir de veille, kernel panic) apparaissent chez différents utilisateurs, cela ne donne pas confiance.



Pareil, enfin si j'avais à en acheter un... autour de moi, plus ou moins près, une vingtaine de macs dont 2 G5 bi-pro 2ghz, et bien le seul de tous ces macs qui fassent des allez retour en SAV, c'est un G5. Un problème con il faut dire mais qui immobilise la machine, je crois que c'est le bouton d'allumage qui reste coincé ou un truc comme ça.
J'hésiterais peut-être pas mais je serai vigilant.


----------



## turnover (23 Septembre 2004)

J'ai fait un petit sondage autour de moi :
7 powermacs bi-2Ghz au travail d'un ami : 1 qui freeze de temps en temps et 6 aucun problème, encore un ami avec 5 bi-2Ghz : aucun problème, un ami à un bi-1.8Ghz aucun problème, 2 chez moi (voir signature) aucun problème.
 Soit 6.67% du parc qui a juste un freeze de temps en temps ...


----------



## Yip (23 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un G5 bi 2GHz depuis mi-juillet et mon associé a le même (1Go, BT, Airport, 9600 XT).

À part un ou deux refus de sortir de veille (semble-t-il liés à un serveur réseau éteint en cours de route) résolus à la hussarde en désactivant la veille profonde, aucun souci, ni kp ni problème matériel.


----------



## Calisto (23 Septembre 2004)

J'ai mon bi 2.5 depuis plus de 15 jours maintenant, il tourne en permanence et jamais eu un seul problème, il est hyper silencieux et aussi hyper stable, pas d'inquiétude à avoir pour l'achat d'un G5. C'est une machine fabuleuse.

Pourtant j'avait vraiment hésité après avoir lu les multiples fils sur les G5 à problèmes... qui semble il représentent une assez forte minorité des machines.

A+

C.


----------



## bacman (23 Septembre 2004)

pas l'once d'un pb avec mon G5 bi 2,5 depuis 3 semaines j'ai plutôt hésité pour l'écran alu 23 pouces dont les premieres series ont fait l'objet de moultes retours atelier mais là aussi, je touche du bois, tout fonctionne nyckel.


----------



## choox (23 Septembre 2004)

j'ai l'honnneur de vous informer que tigre 10.4 corrigera toutes ces erreurs lié au dernier G5.

la structure du g5 n'apprecie pas a fond 10.3.  voila..


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (23 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour ces réponses. 
Quant à la ram : compte tenu des problèmes qui peuvent être induits par elle, je pense la prendre chez apple, dans la commande. Effectivement c'est plus cher mais je n'ai pas envie d'avoir des problèmes.

Il faut toujours deux barettes je crois ?

Quant à la carte video, pour laquelle avez-vous opté ?

Sur les forums que j'ai parcouru avant d'envoyer ce post, il m'a semblé que beaucoup de problèmes étaient liés à la Radeon.


----------



## petitfuzzle (23 Septembre 2004)

Pour la RAM de mon G5 mono 1.8 (dont je suis très content), j'ai opté pour l'achat chez crucial (2 Go en tout) et je n'ai pas eu à le regretter, pour la carte, tout dépend de l'usage, la 9800 pro est très bien si l'on pense aux jeux (mais un peu bruyante)


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (24 Septembre 2004)

Combien d'emplacement mémoire y a-t-il sur le Bi-Pro 2 Ghz ?


----------



## minime (24 Septembre 2004)

Y en a huit.


----------



## choox (24 Septembre 2004)

honnetement.. pour la carte graphique je ne sais pas ce que vaux la radeon 9800, mias en tout les cas la 6800ultra elle fait mal.. et a tout ponit de vue...

boulot/jeux...


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (24 Septembre 2004)

Ok merci pour ces infos.

Pour la carte graphique, j'envisage de conserver celle qui est proposée : la Nvidia.

Et pour les modèles des G5  : pas de changement en vue (augmentation de puissance, etc ?)


----------



## minime (24 Septembre 2004)

En informatique l'évolution est constante, mais la gamme actuelle a été présentée en juin, et comme souvent il a fallu attendre un peu pour qu'Apple livre le modèle haut de gamme. Si tu décides d'attendre une autre révision tu ne sais jamais combien de temps ça va durer.


----------



## xchaps (24 Septembre 2004)

jprofite du fil
9a y est les sous sont sur le compte reste plus qu' a acheté le G5, j'ai la chance d'avoir une maman prof qui peu bénéficier des tarifs éducation.
C'est ou qu'on achète le moin chère ?...et c'est ou que c'est dispo...paske pour un orfdi qu'est sorti en juin, la disponibilité c'est pas top sur les g5 bipro 1,8


----------



## MacPlayerFrench (25 Septembre 2004)

Mon expérience: un G5 bi 1,8 depuis trois mois: j'ai régulièrement des freezes (parfois plusieurs par jours). J'ai ajouté de la RAM (512Mo au début et 1,5Go depuis peu) mais rien n'a changé.
Est-ce que vous pensez que je dois le ramener en SAV? Ceux qui l'ont fait ont-ils vu le problème résolu?
Help...


----------



## TNK (25 Septembre 2004)

MacPlayerFrench a dit:
			
		

> Mon expérience: un G5 bi 1,8 depuis trois mois: j'ai régulièrement des freezes (parfois plusieurs par jours). J'ai ajouté de la RAM (512Mo au début et 1,5Go depuis peu) mais rien n'a changé.
> Est-ce que vous pensez que je dois le ramener en SAV? Ceux qui l'ont fait ont-ils vu le problème résolu?
> Help...



Tu considères donc que rebooter plusieurs fois par jour est "normal"??

Sache que le G5 est très "sensible" à la qualité de la mémoire dont il utilise "à fond" les potentialités.


----------



## doc (26 Septembre 2004)

La reponse est sur le forum
il faut attendre 10.4 pour achter un G5 powermac


----------



## dany (26 Septembre 2004)

xchaps a dit:
			
		

> jprofite du fil
> 9a y est les sous sont sur le compte reste plus qu' a acheté le G5, j'ai la chance d'avoir une maman prof qui peu bénéficier des tarifs éducation.
> C'est ou qu'on achète le moin chère ?...et c'est ou que c'est dispo...paske pour un orfdi qu'est sorti en juin, la disponibilité c'est pas top sur les g5 bipro 1,8



Ta maman est elle prof d'orthographe ? désolé, je ne pouvais pas résister ! je suis déjà sorti


----------



## TNK (26 Septembre 2004)

choox a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'honnneur de vous informer que tigre 10.4 corrigera toutes ces erreurs lié au dernier G5.
> 
> la structure du g5 n'apprecie pas a fond 10.3.  voila..



Tu pourrais préciser?


----------



## doc (26 Septembre 2004)

problèmes de drivers de cartes viddeol......

c'est ben ca ?


----------



## ymer (26 Septembre 2004)

J'ai le même problème que toi de freeze sur mon bipro 1,8.
MAIS...
je pense que ce n'est pas vraimet lié a l'ordi mais plutôt aux logiciels (enfin de l'ensemble des 2 puisque les même logicels ne provoquaient pas le mm probleme sur mon G4).
En effet aje l'ai complètement formaté il y a peu et, tout propre, l'ai laissé tourné avec Itunes allumé pandant plusieurs jours sans rencontrer le moindre freeze. Dès que j'ai commencé à réinstaller mes logiciels (sans malheuresmeent pouvoir trouver un coupable), les soucis ont recommencés (2 plantages par semaine environs)

MacPlayerFrench : J'ai aussi mon ordi depuis 3 mois, penses-tu que ça pourrais être une série défaillante ?


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (27 Septembre 2004)

doc a dit:
			
		

> La reponse est sur le forum
> il faut attendre 10.4 pour achter un G5 powermac



Où as-tu vu cela ? J'ai beau chercher et rien.


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2004)

MacPlayerFrench a dit:
			
		

> Mon expérience: un G5 bi 1,8 depuis trois mois: j'ai régulièrement des freezes (parfois plusieurs par jours). J'ai ajouté de la RAM (512Mo au début et 1,5Go depuis peu) mais rien n'a changé.
> Est-ce que vous pensez que je dois le ramener en SAV? Ceux qui l'ont fait ont-ils vu le problème résolu?
> Help...



Si je peux me permettre, des plantages plusieurs fois par jour sous MacOS9 n'étaient déjà pas "normal", mais en plus sous MacOS X, ça devient malsain ! Il faut profiter du SAV pendant qu'il en est encore temps !


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2004)

doc a dit:
			
		

> La reponse est sur le forum
> il faut attendre 10.4 pour achter un G5 powermac




il marche très bien mon G5 sous Mac OS X.3.5


----------



## petitfuzzle (27 Septembre 2004)

idem pour moi je n'ai pas à me plaindre de mon G5 sous 10.3.5, surtout depuis que j'ai mis un ventilateur verax g03 sur ma carte graphique 9800 pro mac special edition, je n'entends plus rien


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (27 Septembre 2004)

MacPlayerFrench a dit:
			
		

> Mon expérience: un G5 bi 1,8 depuis trois mois: j'ai régulièrement des freezes (parfois plusieurs par jours). J'ai ajouté de la RAM (512Mo au début et 1,5Go depuis peu) mais rien n'a changé.
> Est-ce que vous pensez que je dois le ramener en SAV? Ceux qui l'ont fait ont-ils vu le problème résolu?
> Help...



Quelle carte video as-tu ?

Ne penses-tu pas que tes problèmes peuvent venir de la Ram que tu as ajoutée ?


----------



## ymer (27 Septembre 2004)

comme je l'ai dit, j'ai le même problème et ça ne viens pas de la RAM.
Par contre la carte graphique : j'ai une radeon 9600XT, faudrait voir si les autres atteint du problème on la même carte ?

on va ptet arrêter de discuter sur 2 topic différents, disons qu'on se rabat sur "freeze des G5" okay ?


----------



## madmojito (19 Octobre 2004)

choox a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'honnneur de vous informer que tigre 10.4 corrigera toutes ces erreurs lié au dernier G5.
> 
> la structure du g5 n'apprecie pas a fond 10.3.  voila..



Vous avez plus de précisions??? Un OS X qui n'est pas adapté à Mac, c'est quand même une drôle d'affirmation, surtout quand c'est un OS mûr, et que c'est la même boîte qui contrôle la fabrication du matos et du logiciel !!  

Pour info j'utilise un biproc 2.5 et je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes. Il est plutôt tranquille quand je n'en fais pas une utilisation massive (par exemple là en tapant cette réponse-question), mais quand on le fait travailler, alors là c'est un peu bruyant. Je recommande donc l'achat du G5 pour ceux qui ont besoin de cette puissance.

@+


----------

